# Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets"



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

Members, I have extracted all the so-called "Touareg Secrets" from different Topic Threads I could find over the last month. They are listed below. Some edited down ... and all without credit to their originator ... or .... any spelling-checks).
CERTAINLY, I have not checked them all out on my own loaded V8 but, they MAY be worth your time printing out (about 3 pages) and carrying with you.
REMEMBER, Some apply to NAV Radio ... or ... Std. Radio only ... many others also apply only to other specific options only.
SO, Please do not post a thread that refutes an item unless you have the appropriate equipment and have checked it out. However, please do point out confirmed errors for the benefit of others.
LASTLY, If you have a confirmed NEW "secret", then post in it such detail that others can use without question about engine/option/attachment, etc. Maybe even assign it a new sequential number ... mine below have no other significance.
MOSTLY, Have FUN!:












































- Touareg Secret #1: On the turn signal stalk, push it half way to blink 5 times, great for changing lanes.

- Touareg Secret #2: Hold the "day/night" switch on NAV for 3 seconds to turn off the NAV screen completely.
- Touareg Secret #3: Hold the Climate Control Auto button down for 3 secs and you can change both sides just by the drivers side. Once you mess with the passenger side one you will loss the sync between both and you will have to hold the auto button again for 3 secs to resync both sides.
. 
- Touareg Secret #4: The two 2 roof racks are different in aerodynamics. Their is a angled rack and a flat rack. Make sure the angled rack is placed in the rear postion while the non-angled rack is in the front. If you don't and have it the other way around you could have a real bad roof shimmy. It will sound like the entire car is shaking apart.
- Touareg Secret #5: They probably all do this but, when you unlock the doors the head lights come on. The HID's adjust themselves so, it looks like its winking at you.
- Touareg Secre #6t: There's an emergency release strap for the fuel filler door located in the right-hand compartment in the trunk area.
- Touareg Secret #7: I found a little trick today. If you wipers are going at full speed and you are driving, then when you stop say at a redlight or something, your wipers will stop also. When you push the accelerator your wipers will start back up again
- Touareg Secret #8: You can’t rev the engine above 4000 RPM while in Park with the engine running.

- Touareg Secret #9: During a repair for a Touareg that does not run, be careful. When you turn the key to start and the engine crank request has been received by J518, cranking will last approximately 10 seconds. The way to stop this long attempted start is to turn key back from the twelve o'clock position (rest) to the ten o'clock position (same position as needed to emergency remove key from lock cylinder).

- Touareg Secret #10: The issue with the compass at this time is the compass goes off after 30-45 seconds. Although this meets design criteria, it was suggested that Training provide tips how to explain the feature to avoid customer annoyance. Here's what I've discovered... so try and give this to your Touareg Service Technician: 
The issue with the compass at this time is "normal." The information below is how to change this function. Because it will be in a tech bulletin you can share this. 
- Address word 6E
- Function 10
- Channel 1
- Rest to 0 0 
The display will stay on with the key on. 
This can only be done in service with the 5051 either during PDI or during a customer visit. 
- Touareg Secret #11: When you shift the Touareg into reverse, the climate control automatically turns on the Recirculation feature, regardless of setting.

- Touareg Secret #12: If a turn signal is left on then when the key is removed, the parking lights for that side of the car will remain on. This is a European parking aid, for parking on narrow streets. All techs should be made aware of this in case a customer comes in thinking they have a problem with parking lights staying on, on one side of the car with the ignition key removed.
- Touareg Secret #13: If you crank the volume of the stereo without power, the volume button is easy to turn to infinity. But do the same thing with the stereo on and you'll feel resistance in the knob when you turn the dial.

- Touareg Secret #14: So, what happens if you're off-roading and you run out of windshield washer fluid.? When you lift the hood (if equipped with 4 corner air suspension) the front end will dive a little bit. Don't worry about bringing a stepladder to add your fluid!
- Touareg Secret #15: The Touareg has an anti-tow alarm, which must be disabled if the vehicle is being towed. The switch is next to the driver’s seat.

- Touareg Secret #16: If the Touareg battery dies while the keys are in the ignition, they cannot be removed. The keys will only be able to be removed when you charge up the battery. (Also, see #26 below)

- Touareg Secret #17: If the remote key is sitting in the Touareg, the vehicle will detect it and not allow itself to be locked.

- Touareg Secret #18: I found that if electrical components didn’t respond or were slow to respond to switch movement (such as locks, mirrors, windows, or anything controlled by the electrical control unit), I had to disconnect the battery and connect the cables together to discharge all systems and reset all control units as needed. Then all system worked normally! (Watch out HERE!)
- Touareg Secret #19: No more waiting or wondering when the battery in the remote will fail. In the center display in the instrument cluster, there is a key symbol that will illuminate when the ignition is switched on and the battery in remote is weak or dead.

- Touareg Secret #20: On Touaregs with air suspension, the air pump will shut itself off it is starts to overheat.

- Touareg Secret #21: If you press the small button on the side of the steering column, the steering wheel and seat will automatically move out of the way to make your entry/exit easier, and then readjust to your preset position when you put the key in the ignition.

- Touareg Secret #22: (There was a "how to" on how to open the hood if the latch is busted, but I didn't think it was a good idea to tell the world how to get into the engine bay without getting into the car...)
- Touareg Secret #23: The stereo should get louder the faster you drive and turn down when you slow down. If you have the regular stereo, press the menu button and adjust the speed compensation. If you have a Nav unit, look for the GALA option, and turn it up.
(Reply#1): I don't know why some are seeing the GALA nomenclature in the NAV radio. I vagged mine and don't. Anyway, try SDV in the tone settings --> Volume. It is the same thing 
(Reply #2): If you are VAGGED to Euro settings, it should be called GALA and as aircooled says it is in the volume menu which is in the tone control menu, which is accessed with the music button on the lower left side of the radio. If you are still on US settings, this is called SDV for speed dependant volume. Same location, different name.
- Touareg Secret #24: Even when I was warming the cabin, the vent in the glove box was still cooling. I find this very strange. I would have figured that the vent was connected to the regular ventilation system and would blow air based on the temperature the passengers were calling for. But somehow, VW is putting cool air in the glove box in the winter and summer, regardless of whether you are using the A/C or heating system. Not sure that I care for this added level of complexity.
- Touareg Secret #25: I have always found B'n Betty, [British version - NAV voice] a bit loud for my ear. I have finally cracked the code. I hope I am not the last. Push the music note button under the volume knob. Push the volume soft key. Adjust NAV volume to minimum ... you can also mute it. Check it out. If it is still too loud, go back and start turning "initial volume" UP.
(Reply): Changing the verbal language also changes the text. However, the changes in terms are slight, and are in keeping with English conventions. So far, I haven't come across a term, written or verbal, on the NAVI that I don't understand, and have kept it at the imperial English setting.
- Touareg Secret #26: If you should loose power to the Touareg, the ONLY way to get you key out of the ignition is to insert the PAPER CLIP or SAFETY PIN in the small hole right next to the key.
- Touareg Secret #27:


----------



## mchatchet1 (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

In regards to Secret #1--the turn signal will only blink 3 times when pushed halfway down. Not being critical, this is a great list and you put a lot of time into it, but you probably want this list to be exactly correct.
Just my 2 cents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

WOW! Awesome job. Mind if I post this to the Touareg group site at MSN?


_Modified by T-Rageous at 1:47 PM 12-9-2003_


----------



## egriffin (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (T-Rageous)*

Great post BB!! Thanks a million (or at least 26)!








Ed


----------



## section8 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

someone make this a sticky...


----------



## escaflowne_song (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

This is certainly a great idea and thank you for your time and effort.
Not to carp, but does it not speak volumes about the lack of care taken in marketing this automobile as a luxury auto when people spend hours (days?) as test animals compiling "secrets" lists because the manufacturer did a sloppy/non-existent job of producing the owner’s manual?
How can VW attempt to position itself vs. Lexus, BMW, Infiniti, etc. when it cannot even offer a comprehensive owner’s manual? Shame on VW.


----------



## 180TT (Oct 22, 2003)

In reference to secret #11, the Touareg climate control will also set itself to recirculate if you are cleaning the windshield


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (180TT)*

Speaking of cleaning the windshield, over the weekend when it was snowing out and I stopped in a store for 5 to 60 minutes, I turned on the REST function. This circulates warm air in the cabin for up to 30 minutes. By doing this, the snow on the windshield melted and didn't freeze to the windshield. Saved having to get the ice scrapper out.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote »_- Touareg Secret #7: I found a little trick today. If you wipers are going at full speed and you are driving, then when you stop say at a redlight or something, your wipers will stop also. When you push the accelerator your wipers will start back up again

Great list! One thing about this one. If you leave the wipers on intermitten, they are in rain sensing mode. If you find they aren't fast enough for you, you can adjust their sensitivity with the rotary knob on the end of the wiper control stock. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsalesman (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

AWESOME post!! a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is one or two to add!
1: The glovebox is shapped to hold a bottle of wine! (and cool it!)
2: On V8 models their is a seperate space for the owners manual on the top(roof) of the glovebox.
3: In the glove box, the manual crank wrench for the sunroof is attached to the ceiling of the glove box instead of near the sunroof controls. 
4: When hooking up to a trailer by yourself, you can fold the back seats down and open the rear hatch to see exactly where you are going. Now you don't have to keep getting out of the Touareg to see how close you are.
5: When you are backing up, the automatic recycling function for A/C is activated to prevent fumes emissions from entering the vehicle. 
6: The auto-dimming mirror function is canceled when the transmission is shifted into reverse
7: when backing the car up, the right mirror will adjust and point down allowing you a good view of the curb, provided the mirror adjust knob is on the right mirror mode
8:Emergency release for rear hatch is underneath trim panel on rear hatch.
Hope these help!


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

Well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW-Newbie (Jun 24, 2002)

Great job! Definately needs to be "sticky".


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

The Nav stereo has separate equalization for radio and CD!! You can optimize the system for each source.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (T-Rageous)*

T-Rageous:
Please feel free to post this Topic to your excellent site on MSN. Would ask you to include all the prefacing caveats so, your readers will know that I was not originator but, only compiler of the list ... as well as the other "disclaimers" there.
Looks like you may want to ammend the list, based on many of the "add-ons" above. (A couple are repeats). Feel free to start with my numbering sequence and go from there.
Now, I will go to your site and post a message about our seeking "A few [more] good men" to join our planned "Summer 2004 Colorado Rockies Touareg Rallye"
Thanks, T-R


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

With the key out of the ignition you can press the clock button on the instrument dash and the MFI will come alive to provide time.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

- Touareg Secret #15: The Touareg has an anti-tow alarm, which must be disabled if the vehicle is being towed. The switch is next to the driver’s seat.
[/QUOTE]
Never found this in my Touareg. is it on all Touaregs that have the convienience package?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

butte, here's a question for you: do you think you could collect all the items from the posts after yours and add them to your first message? it's a tad cumbersome to sift through everything people contribute, and it would be just great to have the big long "master" list right at the beginning of the thread. that would give you some editorial power, too, which may be a good thing. Just a thought.








Great thread/posts!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (sciencegeek)*

sciencegeek:
Thanks for the invite but, we're leaving for Colorado first thing Thursday morning (from Central Illinois so, have to try to "sandwich" between two miserable Great Plains snow storms!) ... won't have access to computer until a week from now. I'll take a look at it after I get settled-in ... maybe tackle it after some skiing and snow-showing. (R&R comes first ... even though we have the next 4 months there!)
Thanks for your confidence.


----------



## huyqp (Jul 9, 2003)

Touareg Secret #4, on the bottom of the rack itself at the points of attachment, there are labels LF, LR, RF, and RR, which tell you you left from right and front from rear, use these if the angle stuff is confusing to you


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (watson007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson007* »_- Touareg Secret #15: The Touareg has an anti-tow alarm, which must be disabled if the vehicle is being towed. The switch is next to the driver’s seat.


Never found this in my Touareg. is it on all Touaregs that have the convienience package?[/QUOTE]

Unless I'm blind, its not on mine base V6 either.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

WOW!!! Great job!
This should be sticky


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (wzl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzl* »_
Quote, originally posted by watson007 » 
- Touareg Secret #15: The Touareg has an anti-tow alarm, which must be disabled if the vehicle is being towed. The switch is next to the driver’s seat.

Never found this in my Touareg. is it on all Touaregs that have the convienience package?

Unless I'm blind, its not on mine base V6 either.

There was a previous post a week or so ago about this and it said that switch is only on European models. I don't have it in my V8, either.


----------



## rinkerw (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (liv2ryd)*

#27: The hitch wiring is also wired to the alarm...if you unplug the trailer harness with the alarm set, it will set off the alarm.


----------



## tregsat (Aug 15, 2003)

Try this one... When starting the Touareg, a quick flick to the start position with the key will start the car. It must be a remanent of the remote start feature - the car cranks until it starts without holding the key in the start position.


----------



## kullenberg (Aug 23, 2002)

I've printed out a copy to give to my local dealer's internet guy. I think they are trying to improve themselves, and come up to the standard the Touareg deserves - we'll see! Education may help.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

Here's a minor trick for NAV users. When in the Map mode, pressing the selection (right) knob will show/hide the softkey choices. This duplicates the funtion of the topmost softkey on the right side in map mode.

_Modified by TReg510 at 5:21 PM 12-10-2003_


_Modified by TReg510 at 5:22 PM 12-10-2003_


----------



## T-Rageous (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_T-Rageous:
Please feel free to post this Topic to your excellent site on MSN. Would ask you to include all the prefacing caveats so, your readers will know that I was not originator but, only compiler of the list ... as well as the other "disclaimers" there.
Looks like you may want to ammend the list, based on many of the "add-ons" above. (A couple are repeats). Feel free to start with my numbering sequence and go from there.
Now, I will go to your site and post a message about our seeking "A few [more] good men" to join our planned "Summer 2004 Colorado Rockies Touareg Rallye"
Thanks, T-R







































Thanks and I'll certainly include the preface info and the additional updates.
Cheers


----------



## Ashraf (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (T-Rageous)*

I've found that if you honk, the volume compensation is activated. 
Give it a whirl, but try not to piss anybody off on the roads.


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

A few other items:
1. if the alarm is disarmed, and you hold the key in the open or left position of the driver's door, the windows will all open. If you hold in the lock or right position, the windows will all close, and then once closed, the sunroof will close if that was also left open. Will only work if the alarm is first disarmed with the remote or convenience open. Will not work if you unlock the car with the key.
2. The GALA in the volume sub menu in the nav will change to SDV is you change the language on the Nav from English (Imperial) to American (Non Metric). This also changed the menu option "Initial Volume" to "Power ON Max" and also activated the SDV (mine didn't work when it was listed as GALA).


----------



## davew (Feb 14, 2003)

_Quote »_ - Touareg Secret #8: You can’t rev the engine above 4000 RPM while in Park with the engine running. 

If you accidently depress the accellerator pedel fully while starting the vehicle it will rev to redline at startup. This is a VERY bad thing as there is no oil circulation yet... OUCH!
Don't try this, just trust me...
dave w


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

one to add:
1/3/2003 --- Heureka
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for...t=rds found the cure !!!! 
remove fues 11 passagner side and your RDS will be back -- hopefully for good ;-)
Thx 4x4s (I would have tried this earlier - but my dealer did not give me the security code card - so I did not want to get stuck w/o the code)


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (onoffroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onoffroad* »_one to add:
1/3/2003 --- Heureka
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for...t=rds found the cure !!!! 
remove fues 11 passagner side and your RDS will be back -- hopefully for good ;-)
Thx 4x4s (I would have tried this earlier - but my dealer did not give me the security code card - so I did not want to get stuck w/o the code)

I actually posted it on VWVortex first: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

Here's another I learned today from the head technician at my dealer. To reset your seat memory, move the seat all the way forward, all the way up, and recline the seat back all the way forward toward the wheel. This will reset all the seat memory functions without losing your presets.


----------



## moosedog2000 (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (Ted K)*

This may not be a secret, but I noticed the nav screen brightens/dims depending on ambient light. Turn on your overhead map light at night when driving and then flick it back off. The nav screen re-dims itself.


----------



## Snow Reg (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

In the manual it states that if you need to replace the battery in the remote control key, "Your authorized Volkswagen dealer can change the batteries for you". Well if you hit the release button to fold out the key, the square cover on the same side as the VW logo which is below. Push up the cover with your finger inside the key track nearest the chrome ring (where you could add more keys). By pushing up this area will start releasing the square cover and you could work, then working it near the VW logo, then pulling it up to pop the other side up. *Best not to pry it with any tools so you don't damage the cosmetics of the fob.
After the cover has been removed, there you will the standard CR2032 3V.
One good thing, inside the square cover, there is a round rubber gasket to keep out dust/ moisture. I would think the rest of the remote is sealed for the same. Don't know if it is water proof (you know like spilling water on it)?
Hope that helps.

_Modified by Snow Reg at 10:29 PM 1-3-2004_


_Modified by Snow Reg at 10:32 PM 1-3-2004_


----------



## Cossa (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_ Touareg Secret #24: Even when I was warming the cabin, the vent in the glove box was still cooling. I find this very strange. I would have figured that the vent was connected to the regular ventilation system and would blow air based on the temperature the passengers were calling for. But somehow, VW is putting cool air in the glove box in the winter and summer, regardless of whether you are using the A/C or heating system. Not sure that I care for this added level of complexity.

The Touareg's glovebox is designed to hold a bottle of wine and keep it cool.


----------



## NBDinz (Oct 6, 2003)

The Touareg is designed to bring its owner to the dealership frequently, and to experience great headaches.
I think that's one of the best features.


----------



## Doctor Grim (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (NBDinz)*

Oooooohhhhhhhhh.....you're so right!! I think it's a conspiracy (there's always a conspiracy theory for everything).....they sold us the car for a bargain and then screw us with maintenance after the waranty expires..........


----------



## Doctor Grim (Oct 13, 2003)

*Re: (NBDinz)*

Off the topic here....I've noticed that you're in Atlanta. Are there any good VW dealership there? Thinking about moving to Atlanta for a few years for a faculty training program.......
Is it a cool place to live? My friends say I wouldn't even miss LA if I move there for a yr or 2.


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

2 things:
- If when driving with Nav, and you turn up the radio, the Nav voice will "yell" at you. You can adjust only the volume of the Nav voice by using the volume control while an aid is being spoken. This will not affect the radio volume - only the Nav. No need to go into multiple menus to adjust volume anymore when listening to good music.
- You can turn off the display for the Nav system by pressing and holding the day/night button on top left. This will turn off the display only, but Nav and radio will continue to function. Pushing any button on the Nav system itself will turn the display back on.
One more - think it was mentioned here before (but maybe I missed it in this long post?). If you HOLD the Auto button on the left climate control knob for a couple of seconds, it will sync the passenger side with the driver side control. Any change on driver side will be reflected also on passenger side. When passenger side is adjusted manually, sync is turned off.


_Modified by Madrigar at 9:31 PM 1-5-2004_


----------



## MegaZapFan (Oct 19, 2003)

When cycling through the menu with MPG, speed, time, etc., press and hold the wheel for a couple of seconds to reset your trip meter (normal reset period is two hours with engine off)


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (MegaZapFan)*

You can also push the little "0,0" button on the dash itself for a second and it will reset trip odometer. Think it was by the Tachometer? Could be closer to Speedometer - don't remember. One is 0,0 and the other is a pic of a clock.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

I was going to say this. I know it is not a secret, but it is probably not a commonly used feature. If you have the rear window lock put on from the drivers door. It resricts the unlocking of the rear doors. Pretty cool feature!


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*TOUAREG SECERTS ...*


_Quote »_
TOUAREG SECERTS - TRIP COMPUTERS




No one has mentioned the two trip computers yet, so I will …
- The *#1 Trip Computer, the Short Term Trip Computer*, resets ‘itself’ after 2 hours of no T use.
While …
- The *#2 Trip Computer, the Long Term Trip Computer*, resets itself after 9,999 miles have been driven, or 999 gallons have been used, or you have driven for 100 hours.
Both show the
* 
- Driving Time
- Distance Driven
- Average Speed
- Average MPG
- Distance to Empty since the T was last refueled.
*

Of course, both can be reset ‘individually’ by pressing and holding the thumbnail/jog button on the steering wheel when either is active.

And for honorable mention, let’s not forget the:
*- Instantaneous MPG readout in the MFI*
- And the:
*- Outside Temperature readout in the MFI*
- And the:
*- Trip Odometer located by the T’s odometer. *
I love the two trip computers myself, good feedback from the T on how it’s performing during this tank of gas …

*- SlotCAR*




_Modified by SlotCAR at 3:33 PM 1-8-2004_


----------



## Bill 2158 (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: TOUAREG SECERTS ...*

I think I found one not listed above:
- To fast forward a CD (while not in the MFI trip indicator mode), press down the thumbwheel on the steering wheel and roll it a little, up or down. It only seems to FF regardless of if you roll it up or down. Still kinda of a handy feature.


----------



## liv2ryd (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: TOUAREG SECERTS ... (Bill 2158)*

If you pull the hood release, the windshield wipers will not work until it is securely re-latched.


----------



## VeeDubDriver (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: TOUAREG SECERTS ... (liv2ryd)*

FYI, Autospies links to this thread in their current issue: http://www2.autospies.com/arti...yId=1


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (Snow Reg)*

Secret About The So-Called "REST" Function Of The Heating System:
Don't use it if the ambient temp is below zero ... UNLESS you have run the engine for at least 30 minutes to attain a fully-charged battery.
VW claims the "circuit protection system" will shut down non-critical functions BEFORE the battery drops too low for starting ... it must NOT include the "REST" function because, I went back to my car after 10 minutes only ... to find a battery that would NOT turn over the engine to starting speed.
Was glad to have one of the VW "Solar-Powered Battery Charge Maintainers" because, with the patience of 2 hours; BRIGHT sunshine (at 10,000 ft. in the mountains where "Road Side Assistance" has NEVER been) I was able to get the battery back to just enough to start the car. (MIght add that ambient temp had also risen from minus 10 to plus 5 in this same period).
This may not seem like a "Secret" to you but, VW has sure not shared such parameters with owners .... HAVE they?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

Just a couple:
1) The Nav system will remember previously keyed in cities and streets and will prompt them when you hit them alphabetically.
2) If for some reason your remote doesn't work and your alarm goes off accidentally







(because you were able to open doors with the car locked), just insert the key in the ignition and start it... all will be reset.
3) Make sure not to turn the car off with the turn signal still on... there's an alarm that goes off and it doesn't go off till you push the turn signal back to the neutral position.
4) If you get locked in a parking area because the park worker is too lazy to inform you he is locking the gate and just leaves you for dead, and you decide to drive your new toy over rough terrain to get out of the parking area, when you hit a big rock because you failed to allow enough room between IT and a tree, it'll piss you off.











_Modified by SUVW at 3:16 AM 2-17-2004_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ButteBeautie* »_Secret About The So-Called "REST" Function Of The Heating System:
Don't use it if the ambient temp is below zero ... UNLESS you have run the engine for at least 30 minutes to attain a fully-charged battery.
VW claims the "circuit protection system" will shut down non-critical functions BEFORE the battery drops too low for starting ... it must NOT include the "REST" function because, I went back to my car after 10 minutes only ... to find a battery that would NOT turn over the engine to starting speed.
Was glad to have one of the VW "Solar-Powered Battery Charge Maintainers" because, with the patience of 2 hours; BRIGHT sunshine (at 10,000 ft. in the mountains where "Road Side Assistance" has NEVER been) I was able to get the battery back to just enough to start the car. (MIght add that ambient temp had also risen from minus 10 to plus 5 in this same period).
This may not seem like a "Secret" to you but, VW has sure not shared such parameters with owners .... HAVE they?









Curious. I have used my rest function a lot, even after short (5 minute) drives to get smokes or pizza. Never had a problem with my battery.


----------



## ButteBeautie (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (4x4s)*

4x4s,

_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
Curious. I have used my rest function a lot, even after short (5 minute) drives to get smokes or pizza. Never had a problem with my battery.


... and ... I doubt *your*overnight temp was minus 20 (that's 20 below) ... with an ambient temp during both original and attempted re-start of zero to minus 5!
Also remember, the motors used to auto-adjust seats & steering wheel / fan / pump are big amp-eaters ... only point is this:
The "REST" function uses BIG gulps of electricity ... and the "battery protection" circuitry MAY not always catch it in time!


----------



## wsscott (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (eclou)*

How do you adjust the separate equalization for the radio and the CD? Thanks


----------



## saejin04 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

Great list of secrets guys. I don't own a Touareg yet, but plan on getting one this summer. After reading all these I noticed some of them are common for Audi's, even my entry level A4. Maybe VW decided to incorporate the Audi features to give it more of an upscale feel. I always tell myself the Touareg is very Audi-Like.
Here's the list of secrets that are copied from Audi:
1, 15, and 23 from the original post.
- if the key is in the cabin the doors won't lock
There's probably more in common, but I don't own and A6 or an A8 to compare them.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (tregsat) Quick flick start*


_Quote, originally posted by *tregsat* »_Try this one... When starting the Touareg, a quick flick to the start position with the key will start the car. It must be a remanent of the remote start feature - the car cranks until it starts without holding the key in the start position.

Actually, this is so that you cannot easily overcrank the engine. My 2000 ML320 has this same feature, and it makes normal starters seem so archaic.
Glen


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (wsscott)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wsscott* »_How do you adjust the separate equalization for the radio and the CD? Thanks

For the nav radio it is simple, play the radio, then press the little button on the lower left that has a music symbol on it. It will bring up the settings for the radio. Adjust them as you like. Then escape.
Next play the CD, follow the same instructions as above.
Then do the same for the AUX if you are using that too.


----------



## vwnow8 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: TOUAREG SECERTS ... (Bill 2158)*


_Quote »_I think I found one not listed above:
- To fast forward a CD (while not in the MFI trip indicator mode), press down the thumbwheel on the steering wheel and roll it a little, up or down. It only seems to FF regardless of if you roll it up or down. Still kinda of a handy feature.

Actually, you don't even need to roll the thumbwheel - just hold it down








BK


_Modified by vwnow8 at 7:28 PM 3-30-2004_


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

With the headlight switch set to the auto position, if you turn the ignition off, but do not take out the key....after the headlights have timed out the parking/running lights remain on. Once the key is removed, the parking/running lights go off.


----------



## DEM123 (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (Doctor Grim)*

I Have had good service from Gossett in Alpharetta


----------



## 108731 (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_This is certainly a great idea and thank you for your time and effort.
Not to carp, but does it not speak volumes about the lack of care taken in marketing this automobile as a luxury auto when people spend hours (days?) as test animals compiling "secrets" lists because the manufacturer did a sloppy/non-existent job of producing the owner’s manual?
How can VW attempt to position itself vs. Lexus, BMW, Infiniti, etc. when it cannot even offer a comprehensive owner’s manual? Shame on VW.


LOL. The manual for my 2002 Audi A4 3.0 is just as lacking! There are a lot of "Easter egg" type things that are not documented, even thought they are REALLY useful and often things you wish the car did. For example, my dual zone HVAC system also lets you sync the temp settings of the two zones by holding down the Auto button for 3 seconds. I have never been able to find this is the manual. The people at VW have no idea how to do documentation.








My friends Caddy is so well documented he has suggested that you could send it back in time 50 years and the “native people” would be able to run all the advanced features.



_Modified by rotto at 7:17 PM 4-11-2004_


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" - Headlights*

Does anyone know EXACTLY how the headlights work, the various positions on the switch, night/day, DRL, etc. It is not at all obvious and my documentation is wrong or incomplete. Note: all three positions of the switch seem to do approximately the same thing - minor differences with running lights only. In particular, DRL seems to be fully bright headlights, not some "reduced brightness".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" - Headlights (tedpark)*

If you haven't performed any of the VAGCOM tricks on your car, then you have daytime running lights on all settings that are as bright as normal lights.
The middle position is to trigger the light sensor so the rest of the lights come on when it gets dark out. 
The far right setting turns on all the lights no matter how light or dark it is outside.
Do the VAGCOM light tricks and you will be a happy camper. Look in the FAQs.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" - Headlights (spockcat)*

I seem to have xenon lights in the outermost "cans". The innermost cans seem to have halogen lamps. Furthermore, these seem to activate only for the "flasher" function when you pull the turn signal stalk toward you. They seem to have no other purpose. Does this make any sense?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" - Headlights (tedpark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tedpark* »_I seem to have xenon lights in the outermost "cans". The innermost cans seem to have halogen lamps. Furthermore, these seem to activate only for the "flasher" function when you pull the turn signal stalk toward you. They seem to have no other purpose. Does this make any sense?

Correct. High beams are a change within the Xenons. But with a VAGCOM and the Euro setting you can turn those into a second set of high beams. Check the FAQs.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" - Headlights (spockcat)*

Is there somewhere to post in this forum so that I could find someone in Southern California that could help me with this?


----------



## Cincinasty-treg (Apr 14, 2004)

If you press the little tiny buttons on the side of the stearing wheel at the same time.. you can turn on and off the lights for the stearing wheel controls.


----------



## tedpark (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (Cincinasty-treg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cincinasty-treg* »_If you press the little tiny buttons on the side of the stearing wheel at the same time.. you can turn on and off the lights for the stearing wheel controls.









Why both at the same time? Just press the left one should do it.


----------



## burlesond (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

In regards to secret #25 :
turn the volume knob while the NAV system is speaking a command, and it will adjust the NAV volume only - thus bypassing the need to hit 4-5 buttons to get to the NAV system volume.
Found this one out by mistake when I wanted to turn down the radio while listening to the NAV voice commands, did it once while the voice was talking and now I always use this. Hit the "repeat" button to hear the last command again and then crank the volume knob up or down - works like a charm.


----------



## godzilla7 (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" - Headlights (spockcat)*

Hi. I just joined and although I don't own a Touareg, I've been looking at it for a long time and will probably get one this summer. I've gotten a lot of info from these forums and its been great. However, where is the FAQs? I can't find them. Sorry for the newbie question. Thanks


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" - Headlights (godzilla7)*

Welcome!
Try here for the FAQ:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1286890
Also try here: http://www.touaregfaq.com/


----------



## isolani (Jan 23, 2004)

I just figured out that you can satisfy the 'radio nag' by hitting the right tuner knob as well as the lowest flat button directly above it... Obviously a much easier thing to hit than the flat button that is marked 'accept'.


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (isolani)*

Or you can VAG it. And not have any "radio nag".


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (zyklon)*

Yeah, but if you vag it, you lose AM. Not an ideal fix.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Ted K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted K* »_Yeah, but if you vag it, you lose AM. Not an ideal fix.

That is an overstatement. You don't lose AM. The tuning is different. Read the fix. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1204299


----------



## Ted K (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

That's what I meant. You don't lose it entirely, it's just that you cannot dial in the exact frequencies in alot of cases. So, like I said, it's not ideal.


----------



## DurchDieGegendFetzen (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (trexer001)*

Can you make the Navi speak german







?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (DurchDieGegendFetzen)*

Deutsch ist kein problem. Spanish, French, Italian und andres Sprachen auch.


----------



## DurchDieGegendFetzen (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Deutsch ist kein problem. Spanish, French, Italian und andres Sprachen auch.

Kewl - I'm holding out for the TDI.
BUt i wonder if the navi for jetta/golf also has the same feature.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (DurchDieGegendFetzen)*

Of course it will. They will not make some special nav just for the US.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

jacked this from cyberdog.... muahahahaha beat him to it.
ok this is for those with keyless entry. if you have your car set on autoheadlight and coming home function turned on, when you lock your door and the lights don't turn off... just grab the handel again and the lights will turn off.
lol. did that make sense?
hahahahaha


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Did cyberdog show you that with keyless start you could shut your car off while in drive and the car is moving? Very low speed mind you. I'm not sure what the maximum speed is but while the car is in motion in drive, you can shut the engine off. I don't think it locked the steering wheel though.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

lol.
i wanted to try it, but he wouldn't let me.
i'll sneakly do it when i see him again.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_lol.
i wanted to try it, but he wouldn't let me.
i'll sneakly do it when i see him again.

don't you dare !!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

lol.
i guess you're taking the golf out from now on.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

abso-XXXXing-lutely !!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*


----------



## tinglywuwu (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_









hehe, that's pretty funny.


----------



## bramy (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (tinglywuwu)*

Nice emoticon!








#?(Forgot what we were on) - When you push the left button of the center console bin, you can slide the lid forward over the cup holder for a better arm rest. It might be in the manual, I could have overlooked it. I had my treg over 3 months before I found that one.
-brandon


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (bramy)*

lol.
that's in the manual.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

the real touareg secret is....


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

thought you didn't like playing from behind?


----------



## bramy (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_lol.
that's in the manual.

Figures!








bramy


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Did cyberdog show you that with keyless start you could shut your car off while in drive and the car is moving? Very low speed mind you. I'm not sure what the maximum speed is but while the car is in motion in drive, you can shut the engine off. I don't think it locked the steering wheel though.

didn't work.
it'll only shut off when it's in neutral.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

yup, make sure you guys got the wirings correct ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

lol.
guys i got it.
i'll try to take apart his center console and take pictures.


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

stop playing with my center console !!!!!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (cyberdog)*

no!


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

well, if you insist !!


----------



## Van den bosch (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

Good morning,
You seem to be an expert regarding the Touareg "secrets".
Would you know by any chance how to increase the speed of
the windshield wipers when they are in the inteval modus?
Tnx
Willie


----------



## Ron29 (Jul 25, 2004)

Didn't see this one. To correct sluggish start and cause smoother starts, turn the key on but ont start the engin, hold the gas pedal to the floor for 10 seconds, release gas pedal and turn off. This clears the trani memory and reset it to the default condition.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Ron29)*

not sure if you guys have two batteries like the cayennes do, but if you do this can save you.
If you find your battery is dead when your try to start your car, turn the key back to the 12o'clock position. Then turn and hold the key to the counter-clockwise postion for a few seconds. I think it beeps. Then try to re-start. It switches over and takes power from the second battery to start the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

A couple of tips from me as well:
1. When you attach the hitch harness for your trailer, the rear parking assist sensors are automatically disabled.
2. The inflatable spare is not designed to be used as a front tire. If you ever need to have a front tire replaced, get the rear one up front and put the spare in the back.


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_....
2. The inflatable spare is not designed to be used as a front tire. If you ever need to have a front tire replaced, get the rear one up front and put the spare in the back.









Really??? Which TSB says so???
Because there's nothing like that mentioned in my manual and I've already used it as a front with the car driving in perfect behavior....
The only thing mentioned is not to exceed 50mph with it.


_Modified by jinxegg at 11:29 AM 2-1-2005_


----------



## Zymol1 (Nov 10, 2002)

You can use any key from an audi or vw to manually open the door on a touareg. you just have to insert the key in the ignition and turn on the car within 15 sec's before alarm goes off. I'm sure the thieves will love this once they figure it out.


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (Zymol1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zymol1* »_You can use any key from an audi or vw to manually open the door on a touareg. you just have to insert the key in the ignition and turn on the car within 15 sec's before alarm goes off. I'm sure the thieves will love this once they figure it out.

if that is true, then maybe you should delete your post.


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (jinxegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jinxegg* »_
Really??? Which TSB says so???
Because there's nothing like that mentioned in my manual and I've already used it as a front with the car driving in perfect behavior....
The only thing mentioned is not to exceed 50mph with it.

_Modified by jinxegg at 11:29 AM 2-1-2005_

I actually remember reading that in the manual. I believe it was in the section that explains changing a flat tire. I recall thinking that was odd, which is why I remember reading it so long ago . . .


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (jgkptreg)*

Here's an odd one.
If you accidently shift the Touareg into Park or Reverse while moving forward, the vehicle WILL NOT SHIFT until coming almost to a complete stop. At that time, the resulting shift will very hard.
Obviously, this is not something that you should readily test, especially at any speed or on dry pavement. I tested this on my very icy driveway where I could have the wheels slip upon lockup.
*Another one:*
If you have a trailer plugged in to the factory 7-pin connector and the rear fog light is on, the rear fog light will turn itself off.


_Modified by aircooled at 10:25 PM 5-28-2005_


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (jgkptreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgkptreg* »_
I actually remember reading that in the manual. I believe it was in the section that explains changing a flat tire. I recall thinking that was odd, which is why I remember reading it so long ago . . .

Probably your memory doesn't serve you right, nothing like that exists in my manual.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (blkaudicq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkaudicq* »_not sure if you guys have two batteries like the Cayenne's do, but if you do this can save you.
If you find your battery is dead when your try to start your car, turn the key back to the 12 o'clock position. Then turn and hold the key to the counter-clockwise position for a few seconds. I think it beeps. Then try to re-start. It switches over and takes power from the second battery to start the car.

The above is true, but it should not be necessary to do that. What you have described is the way to manually invoke a dual-battery start. If the starter battery is low (voltage below 11.5), the vehicle will automatically parallel the batteries for starting. They will also be automatically paralleled in cold weather - freezing or below for the diesel, -10°C or below for the gasoline engine. Phaetons behave the same way.
Michael


----------



## Singh (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (moosedog2000)*

Heres the latest one I found out after owning my egg for over six months; you can move the centre arm rest / console by pressing the same button which opens the console and sliding it forward. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tbgame32 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (Singh)*

Funny, I just discovered the same thing... I can't believe I had never moved it by accident.


----------



## TouaRhodesian (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't know if this qualifies as a "secret," but the ignition key works great for removing the fuse panels.


----------



## chipauten (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (liv2ryd)*

The anti-tow switch must come in one of the option packages. I have it on my V10. It is low on the left door jam facing the driver's seat side. It is not easy to see.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (chipauten)*

Really? You are the first that I have heard of. Any pictures?


----------



## jinxegg (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Really? You are the first that I have heard of. Any pictures?

Are you looking for pics of the switches from his V10 or pics of the switches in general?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (jinxegg)*

Pictures of the switch in a NA model.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Here's an odd one.
If you accidently shift the Touareg into Park or Reverse while moving forward, the vehicle WILL NOT SHIFT until coming to a stop.
_Modified by aircooled at 5:23 PM 2-16-2005_

mine does shift into "P". a brutal experience for me. almost like a front collision. i "tested" this in the 1st week i got my truck.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (****us)*

What speed were you going? The lever will physically shift into PARK, but the transmission does not lock until the speed is pretty low. Still, it is jarring, and not good for the transmission.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_What speed were you going? The lever will physically shift into PARK, but the transmission does not lock until the speed is pretty low. Still, it is jarring, and not good for the transmission.

slow, on a parking lot.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (****us)*

I did mine on an open icy street, so any lockup should have placed minimal stress on the tranny. I was probably going about 15 MPH and the transmission lock did not engage until about 2 or 1 MPH.


----------



## chipauten (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (chipauten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chipauten* »_The anti-tow switch must come in one of the option packages. I have it on my V10. It is low on the left door jam facing the driver's seat side. It is not easy to see.

*Aircooled and everyone else:*
I was wrong. I do not have the switches. I charged up the digital camera and went out Saturday to snap some pics, and found that I must have been on drugs or something. I *DO NOT *have the switches on my V-10.
Boy do I feel stupid, now. But sometimes, you are how you feel...
Sorry about that. folks.








I must have seen the section with the picture of them in my owner's manual (I did check that and it is there, just marked for vehicles equiped with them) and somehow got it into my head that I hadthe switches.


_Modified by chipauten at 8:35 PM 5-16-2005_


----------



## NeilEugene (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (chipauten)*

This is certainly not a new secret, but surely a "nice to know" for those who use their cruise control often and joined the forum recently. 
Here in Houston we have many overpasses on highways that just seem a little too steep for the V6 Treg to stay in 6th gear in Auto - only to find that it switches right back from 5th to 6th within about 2 or three seconds once you reach the top of the overpass (quite annoying after the 4th exit or so and certainly not good for gas consumption). The easy solution into forcing the car to stay in 6th when the road is more or less flat, is to just flip the transmission over to tiptronic mode after activating cruise control. 
For those who forgot they were in "manual" mode when they exit the highway, the car will still remember to change gears all the way down to 1st when you come to a stop light - so no harm in cruising in tip mode. 
Hope this helps some of the V6 owners (not sure if the V8's do the same, but it might be handy if you tow and know the hill is not too steep).


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (Zymol1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zymol1* »_You can use any key from an audi or vw to manually open the door on a touareg. you just have to insert the key in the ignition and turn on the car within 15 sec's before alarm goes off. I'm sure the thieves will love this once they figure it out.

I am not seeing this?? You can use any key from an Audi or VW to manually open the door, but you need to insert the key into the ignition and turn the car on first? 
How do you get into the Touareq's ignition if the car is locked? Or are you saying that any key will open the Touareq and then you need to stick it into the ignition within 15 secs.....somehow I don't think that VW would have overlooked this??


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (joshieca)*

If you open the door MANUALLY using the key (the old fashioned way), you have 15 seconds to insert that same key into the ignition before the alarm system is set off. By turning on the ignition, it disables the alarm to the standby mode.
Oh, and it's TOUARE*G* not a Touare*q*.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_If you open the door MANUALLY using the key (the old fashioned way), you have 15 seconds to insert that same key into the ignition before the alarm system is set off. By turning on the ignition, it disables the alarm to the standby mode.
Oh, and it's TOUARE*G* not a Touare*q*.

Sorry about that, it was a typo....
But I thought that the Touareg's came with a ignition imobilizer that gets "coded" to the key fob each time the key is inserted and the engine is turned on....wouldn't you need the SAME key withe code to start the vehicle back up again?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (joshieca)*

Yep, and its' RFID tag will get read when it is inserted into the ignition. Otherwise, no start, and a LOUD alarm will be going off.


----------



## joshieca (May 23, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Yep, and its' RFID tag will get read when it is inserted into the ignition. Otherwise, no start, and a LOUD alarm will be going off.









Cool thanks! I guess there isn't too much to worry about! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fola (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (liv2ryd)*

hi,
any pics of your ipod install?
fola


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (chipauten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chipauten* »_The anti-tow switch must come in one of the option packages.

The level sensor that detects if the vehicle is being towed away is part of the Comfort Control module (controller 46). It is a small IC, about the size of a Chiclets gum, in one corner of the module.
Michael


----------



## Robinson (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

How aobut this one I found last week by accident . . . .
People complain about the rudimentary radio controls on the steering wheel. If you hit the MFI button, and then scroll to radio, you can use the scroll wheel to change between the individual channels you have on the "current" mode (ie AM1, AM2, AM AS, FM1, FM2, FM AS). 
It won't necessarily allow you to scan channels, but just go in between your presets. 
Rob


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (ButteBeautie)*

Just found this and have not heard of it before. If you are using the Nav. and have a destination started switch to info / display to get the cumpass and altitude page up. On the compass you will see a blue lighted ball that corresponds to your destination on the compass display.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (Jeff from Mass)*

Yep, that would be you bearing to your POI. Also notice in the compass screen that there is a range to your POI in a straight line. It will also do this with a destination in memory, but not currently in navigation.


----------



## Gunship (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Compilation Of Posted "Touareg Secrets" (Snow Reg)*

An old but excellent thread.
Three things to add. (after speaking to some Egg owners yesterday)
*** The V10 has 2 batteries (yes my mate has his Trfeg 2 years and he did not know it)
*** Air suspension vehicles : Your air pump is under the left rear seat (in SA) and the position to plug it in is under the drivers seat.
*** Do you know that you actually have an Italian (Brembo) brake system ?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Delazuche (Jan 5, 2011)

*Touareg Secrets*

Just joined forum and enjoyed all the secrets - many I have discovered. One I didn't see which is cool, is to change wiper blades, stop and turn off the car. Flick the wiper stalk down twice. The wipers are then presented up and to the left for changing. This is also useful for "whacking" off the ice"


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

Here is an odd thing I noted... I know that when you go into reverse the ac's exhaust mode kicks in......but I also found out that when you clean you windshield the AC goes on. Maybe to prevent fogging???


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

Diablonyc2 said:


> Here is an odd thing I noted... I know that when you go into reverse the ac's exhaust mode kicks in......but I also found out that when you clean you windshield the AC goes on. Maybe to prevent fogging???


It's to keep the cleaning solution smell out of the cabin...


----------



## CWELL (Sep 20, 2001)

*Fuse # 11 fix for RDS*

I have thought for a couple of years my factory non nav radio had a problem with the RDS and when I read these secrets I found your post. I just wanted to say thanks this trick does really work. 
I pulled the fuse started the engine, shut it off then reinserted the fuse and it now shows the radio station, song and artist. 
Thanks!:beer:


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

Subscribed, and with thanks!


----------



## James.Walker1 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Another Secret*

To change the wiper blades, after turning the car off, click the wiper stalk down as for a one swipe. The wipers will rise and stay up for replacement.


----------

